# Corporations that support ANTI Hunting orgs.



## Northforker

List of corporations that support HSUS and PETA, adjust your purchases accordingly.

go to website

www.wlfa.org/templates/businessantis.cfm



Advocate EAP, Inc.

AmericanFone

American Red Cross

Amica Mutual Insurance Company

Art Impressions

Avid Identification Systems

Build-A-Bear Workshop

Care2.com

Citibank USA

Custom Direct, Inc.

The Financial Network Group, Ltd.

GreaterGood.com

Hill’s Science Diet

InPhonic, Inc.

John H. Harland Co.

MasterCard

MBNA America Bank, N.A.

Market Development Group, Inc.

Memberdrive, Inc.

Oreck Merchandising, LLC

Pedigree Food for Dogs

PetSafe Training Systems

Saab Cars USA, Inc.

Safeway, Inc.

Taylor Corporation

Time Inc. Custom Publishing

Veterinary Pet Insurance Co.

WJLA Channel 7 ABC, Washington, D.C.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Thanx North again  ! Also for the viewing pleasure go to "Supporters of Antis" up top and there is more of the same info.


----------



## Team Hoyt PA

Red Cross


----------



## Team Hoyt PA

Red Cross


----------



## freakshow

Anti-CCW and Guns/Hunting 

Lists companies, corporations and celebs that help the anti-X causes.

Edited to add:Click on the National Links below the state and local businesses that post "no-guns/weapons" signs.


----------



## 460461whatever

*How will I remember?*

I'm going to have to shrink, print, and laminate these lists just so I can make sure not to do business with any of them. I swear these lists get bigger everyday. :sad:


----------



## freakshow

The unfortunate thing is that no matter what lists are made there are other names that should be on there. There are names on the list (such as Time Warner Cable and MBNA/Mastercard credit cards) that I use even though there are on the List. 

The MBNA Mastercard I have in my wallet has 4.9% fixed. My last one was 19.8. I try and keep the balance to a minimum so the limited fincance charges are all they get from me. The TWC is the only cable provider in my area. When I move to MI in a month or so, I will be forced to go to dial up until they run DSL service. 

These are conscience choices that I have made and to combat these, I give even more money to the progun/hunting causes like conservation groups and the NRA. I can see it being possible to 100% avoid the companies, but every little bit helps.

There are a lot of companies that I will outright avoid unless absolutely necessary. There are a lot of movies I won't watch because they have anti-gun/hunting actors and/or actresses in them. I try and do my best, but sometimes I find myself having a different agenda than the companies and bite the bullet.


----------



## Northforker

freakshow said:


> The unfortunate thing is that no matter what lists are made there are other names that should be on there. There are names on the list (such as Time Warner Cable and MBNA/Mastercard credit cards) that I use even though there are on the List.
> 
> The MBNA Mastercard I have in my wallet has 4.9% fixed. My last one was 19.8. I try and keep the balance to a minimum so the limited fincance charges are all they get from me. The TWC is the only cable provider in my area. When I move to MI in a month or so, I will be forced to go to dial up until they run DSL service.
> 
> These are conscience choices that I have made and to combat these, I give even more money to the progun/hunting causes like conservation groups and the NRA. I can see it being possible to 100% avoid the companies, but every little bit helps.
> 
> There are a lot of companies that I will outright avoid unless absolutely necessary. There are a lot of movies I won't watch because they have anti-gun/hunting actors and/or actresses in them. I try and do my best, but sometimes I find myself having a different agenda than the companies and bite the bullet.


Freakshow,

When you get ready to buy that dial up service, go to 

www.outdoorsunlimited.net

They donate $1.00 per month of your bill to the NRA or other pro hunting/gun organization of your choice. It's $19.99/month and I can't really complain about their service. I would like a better E-Mail program but it works.


----------



## freakshow

I was thinking of them. However, $20 a month seems pricey for just dial up.
With DSL running the same price I would prolly opt for DSL. I am going to move in with my GF's parents while I finish school in MI, so I will be limited to their dial up ISP, which is just a local one.

$12 a year isn't that much to donate, but I usually do the NRA Round Up whenever I make a purchase from retailers that offer it, like Midwayusa.com.
I order a lot from them and always round up.


----------



## Northforker

Freakshow

I buy NRA Memberships in 5 year blocks, don't know why I just don't go ahead and sign up for life, it's way cheaper! Anyway, I also donate to the political NRA-ILA fund every year or so when some hot issue pops up.

The internet service donation for all members last year was over $250,000!


----------



## freakshow

I am doing the Easy Pay Life Member Plan for the NRA. I also send them a check every year as a donation to help fund the cause. I only donate to pro-gun and conservation groups. Telemarketers hate me.


----------



## illbowhunter

How many of these are against crualty to animals but not against hunting. 

Being a bowhunter, I support the humane treatment of animals which is why I go for the quick kill. :wink:


----------



## freakshow

In their sick minds, hunting IS cruelty to animals. Nature isn't any nicer.


----------

